#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  "Service brug over truss constructie" en wat Rinus kwijt wil

## YuriZ

Zoals gewoonlijk legt een standbouwer weer eens een lastig vraagstuk bij ons neer..

Men wil een truss-constructie neer zetten, op pootjes, om daar vervolgens wanden tegen aan te zetten, beamers in te knopen, spotjes enz enz...

Het hele spul word aan de onderzijde afgespannen, de beamers gaan door een klein gaatje projecteren DUS is niet meer te bereiken vanaf de onderzijde. 

Men wil nu via de bovenzijde de boel bereikbaar maken, dmv een "loopbrug" o.i.d. 

De constructie zal 27x12,5 mtr worden, met enkele tussenliggers en div. pootjes.

Weet iemand wat de mogelijkheden zijn om zoiets te realiseren? Zou een valbeveliging afdoende zijn, kunnen we er een brug overheen leggen (steigermateriaal) zonder leuning? 

Ik dacht aan een val lijn aan de truss bevestigen, waaraan men het harnas kan bevestigen.. maar de ideen hier over zullen nogal uiteen lopen. 

Ik zie de reacties graag tegemoet van degene die hier enige ervaring mee heeft.

Yuri Zwartbol
Tao

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Wij bouwen dit soort dingen gewoon met podiumdelen op de truss. Prolyte heeft hier speciale klemmen voor. Alleen moet je wel een beetje goede truss gebruiken ivm je belastbaarheid.

----------


## daviddewaard

De netste oplossing zoals podiumverhuur al aangaf is idd met Prolyte stagedex podiumdelen over truss klemt, en vervolgens een stagedex balustrade,  of een layher onderframe die je over te trusscontructie zet, met daarop stagedex delen en een layher balustrade

----------


## MarkRombouts

Worden wel zware trusjes denk ik zo. Een hele hoop extra belasting (personen die erover gaan lopen niet vergeten mee te rekenen).
Is dat dan mooi voor een beursstand ?

Zou ook niet weten hoe het anders kan,misschien toch hier en daar een deurtje of luikje in de wanden monteren....

----------


## stainz

Lijkt me dat jullie bij TAO toch wel de know how in huis hebben hoe dit te doen..? 
Echter, uitgaande van het feit dat het niet echt fraai er uit ziet om met hele grove truss een beursstand te gaan bouwen en daarnaast het gewicht dat je er wel op wil gaan leggen zou ik de klant aanbieden om een B100RV-CW (Catwalk truss) boven de stand te hangen aan een aantal takels en dat er anders naar een andere optie gekeken moet gaan worden. En dan hopen dat ze gezien de prijs af zien van die optie.

Ik snap alleen niet wat het probleem is, want je zult hoe dan ook met een ladder of hoogwerker in de weer moeten om deze "servicebrug/catwalk" in te moeten waarom dan niet meteen met die ladder of hoogwerker naar de beamer toe.

----------


## rinus bakker

"een truss-constructie neer zetten, op pootjes"
"wanden tegen aan te zetten, beamers in te knopen, spotjes enz enz..."
"het hele spul" 
"enkele tussenliggers" 
"op diverse pootjes"
met zulke beschrijvingen - zonder iets van een tekeing of schets -  
snap ik er in elk geval helemaal niks van.
En dan is er met goed fatsoen ook geen serieus antwoord op te geven.

Overigens wel wat genant dat een bedrijf als TAO met dit soort vragen het forum op gaat.
Ze hebben toch voldoende truss gekocht om bij hun leverancier te rade te gaan.
Al zal die met dit soort van info ook weinig kunnen vermoed ik zo.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Nu voel ik me heel dom, maar wat is TAO? Ik kon niets vinden op verhuur, beursstandbouwers, zalenverhuur  of evenementenorganisatie.

----------


## MusicXtra

Kom op, we hoeven niet iedere simpele vraag moeilijker te maken dan het eigenlijk is?
Volgens mij is de vraag heel simpel, TS wil gewoon weten wat de makkelijkste manier is om een brug te creëren en of een valbeveiliging voldoende is of dat er een leuning op moet.
Of de rest van de constructie sterk genoeg is voor het doel is voor beantwoording van de vraag niet van belang.

----------


## freek

> Nu voel ik me heel dom, maar wat is TAO? Ik kon niets vinden op verhuur, beursstandbouwers, zalenverhuur  of evenementenorganisatie.



Als het gaat om de mannen uit Leerdam moet je deze site hebben: http://www.taogroep.com/nl/

Zijn vooral bekend bij iedereen die wel eens wat in de Jaarbeurs heeft gedaan. Volgens mij zijn (of waren, dat weet ik niet precies) ze preferred supplier op het gebied van rigging, ofwel de 'huisriggers' van de Jaarbeurs. Vandaar dat het best een begrip is geworden in omgeving Utrecht. Maar dit geheel terzijde.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Toch net een ander wereldje dan waar wij in zitten. Dit soort locaties hebben vaak zelf podia en rigging.

Maar als ik zo de website bekijk, ga ik of heel erg twijfelen aan de kennis bij TAO of de ts is misschien een stagair bij TAO. Want het klinkt erg amateuristisch.

----------


## freek

> Toch net een ander wereldje dan waar wij in zitten. Dit soort locaties hebben vaak zelf podia en rigging.



Grappig dat je dit zegt want ik heb ook wel eens wat culturele evenementen gedaan in de Jaarbeurs waarbij we zelf de rigging wilden doen. Eerst was dit niet mogelijk omdat het perse door TAO moest gebeuren. Na een beetje doorzeuren van onze kant dat we liever onze eigen riggers mee wilden nemen konden we TAO uitkopen voor 'slechts' 100 euro per takelpuntje,....grappenmakers daarzo in Utrecht. 
Afijn dat is best hoogopgelopen en uiteindelijk stond dat nergens in het huurcontract en hadden ze geen poot om op te staan, maar het was wel gedoe, en ik weet zeker dat er meer organiserende partijen hier tegenaan zijn gelopen bij onze vrienden van de jaarbeurs in de afgelopen jaren.

----------


## YuriZ

> Kom op, we hoeven niet iedere simpele vraag moeilijker te maken dan het eigenlijk is?
> Volgens mij is de vraag heel simpel, TS wil gewoon weten wat de makkelijkste manier is om een brug te creëren en of een valbeveiliging voldoende is of dat er een leuning op moet.
> Of de rest van de constructie sterk genoeg is voor het doel is voor beantwoording van de vraag niet van belang.



bedankt voor deze reactie, zo is het precies..

ik denk dat deze topic wel afgesloten kan worden.

y

----------


## YuriZ

> Als het gaat om de mannen uit Leerdam moet je deze site hebben: http://www.taogroep.com/nl/
> 
> Zijn vooral bekend bij iedereen die wel eens wat in de Jaarbeurs heeft gedaan. Volgens mij zijn (of waren, dat weet ik niet precies) ze preferred supplier op het gebied van rigging, ofwel de 'huisriggers' van de Jaarbeurs. Vandaar dat het best een begrip is geworden in omgeving Utrecht. Maar dit geheel terzijde.



Gelukkig doen we nog veel meer (leuke) klussen buiten de jaarbeurs om, (moet er niet aan denken om altijd daar te werken) alleen qua podia of stages doen we niets! 
Helaas word de website slecht bij gehouden, dus geen leuke plaatjes, die zitten in de Prive collectie

----------


## Stoney3K

> Grappig dat je dit zegt want ik heb ook wel eens wat culturele evenementen gedaan in de Jaarbeurs waarbij we zelf de rigging wilden doen. Eerst was dit niet mogelijk omdat het perse door TAO moest gebeuren. Na een beetje doorzeuren van onze kant dat we liever onze eigen riggers mee wilden nemen konden we TAO uitkopen voor 'slechts' 100 euro per takelpuntje,....grappenmakers daarzo in Utrecht.



Daar is de Jaarbeurs niet de enige in, zulke grappen had ik ook bij de Flanders Expo in Gent. Mochten we voor een exorbitant hoge prijs de takelpuntjes gaan afnemen, met een maximumlast van, schrik niet, 20 kilogram...

Sta je dan daar met 3 liggers van 10 meter aan X30V vol met licht.

----------


## rinus bakker

> bedankt voor deze reactie, zo is het precies..
> 
> ik denk dat deze topic wel afgesloten kan worden.
> 
> y



Zonder enig helder antwoord 
(of een toelichting om een goed antwoord te kunnen geven)
het topic maar meteen weer afsluiten?

Waar gaat dit dan eigenlijk over?

----------


## rinus bakker

> Daar is de Jaarbeurs niet de enige in, zulke grappen had ik ook bij de Flanders Expo in Gent. Mochten we voor een exorbitant hoge prijs de takelpuntjes gaan afnemen, met een maximumlast van, schrik niet, 20 kilogram...
> 
> Sta je dan daar met 3 liggers van 10 meter aan X30V vol met licht.



Is die 20 kilogram inclusief - of exclusief - het eigengewicht van de takel?
Het lijkt wel of alle beursgebouwen in de wereld totaal ontspoord zijn kwa prijzen per punt.

Het record dat ik ken is:  480 Pound / punt - in Birmingham UK.
Daar kan je potdomme ook de hele dag de rigger bij huren!
Ronduit schandalig en maffioos! 
Beursbonusboefbankiers.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Ik heb het met een beurshal in rotterdam meegemaakt. De opdrachtgever wilde dat wij alles zouden inhangen, de hal zorgde voor de hangpunten. Helaas was het lezen van de tekening erg moeilijk dus hingen er verschillende takels op verkeerde punten.
Resultaat was dat ze alsnog de takels moesten gaan verhangen, terwijl er al meerdere stands stonden. Er was alleen een genie aanwezig, dus konden niet alle takels niet op de juiste plek worden gehangen. Uiteindelijk het hele plan moeten aanpassen. Gelukkig hoefde de opdrachtgever de rigger niet te betalen. Maar het is ronduit schandalig, dat men voor dat geld 1 of andere stagiar stuurt die geen tekening kan lezen.
'Dus ik ben wel blij dat we dat soort klussen bijna niet hebben. Heb liever de boel in eigen hand.

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1) Helaas was het lezen van de tekening erg moeilijk dus hingen er verschillende takels op verkeerde punten.
> 2) Resultaat was dat ze alsnog de takels moesten gaan verhangen, terwijl er al meerdere stands stonden. 
> 3) Er was alleen een genie aanwezig, dus konden niet alle takels niet op de juiste plek worden gehangen. 
> 4) Uiteindelijk het hele plan moeten aanpassen. 
> 5) Gelukkig hoefde de opdrachtgever de rigger niet te betalen. 
> 6) Maar het is ronduit schandalig, dat men voor dat geld 1 of andere stagiar stuurt die geen tekening kan lezen.
> 7) 'Dus ik ben wel blij dat we dat soort klussen bijna niet hebben. Heb liever de boel in eigen hand.



1) 
Lag dat dan ook niet aan de tekening. Want er is pas sinds een jaar of zo een NL-praktijkrichtlijn. 
Voordien deed (klooide?) iedereen op eigen houtje 
2) 
Dat is hun tijd en werk. En door jullie te maken wachturen...
3)
Nog meer wachturen? 
4)
Ook extra werk voor jullie?! En in de bouw heet dat meerwerk = extra Geld! 
5) 
Maar wie betaalde het extra gedoe waarmee jullie werden geconfronteerd? 
6)
Wat geld betreft helemaal eens (en welk bedrijf ge/misbruikt dat niet?).
Maar waar had die stagiair dat tekeningen lezen - op de juiste wijze - moeten leren? 
7)
Ook eens. Maar helaas is de werkelijkheid dat er steeds meer huisrigging zal plaatsvinden.
Een gezamenlijk belang is dan om de rigging tekeningen te standariseren.
Raad eens hoeveel van de ca. 500 betrokken bedrijven er het NEN daar daadwerkelijk bij gesteund hebben?
4 in totaal: Flashlight, Frontline, Mansveld-Expotech en Relight.
De rest zeurt alleen maar dat alles volkomen K* is. 
En wacht achterover leunend tot anderen de zaak oplossen.  

Back on topic:
_Wat gaat TAO doen met die "loopbrug-op-veel-pootjes"? _

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Wij zijn er niet bij in geschoten, onze opdrachtgever betaald altijd netjes alle uren die we maken uit. Ik weet niet hoe mijn opdrachtgever het verder geregeld heeft.

De tekening die wij hebben aangeleverd was de plattegrond die wij van hun hadden gekregen waarin wij met kruisjes met een cirkel erom heen moesten aangeven wat we gingen ophangen en welke belasting deze punten zouden krijgen.

Wij gebruiken stagiars nooit voor opdrachten waar ze eindverantwoordelijk zijn. Ze lopen mee met de vaste krachten en mogen 'oefenen' waar een medewerker bij staat, zodat hij/zij het werk kan controleren en kan uitleggen hoe iets beter, sneller en/of netter kan.

Die hele NEN is een lachertje, al meer dan 4 maanden proberen wij contact te krijgen met de heren van de NEN om mee te kunnen praten over de regels omtrent podia  (_NPR 8020-50_), denk dat het niet heel veel anders is dan de werkwijze omtrent de NPR 8020-13 of doel je op een andere norm?

----------


## drbeat

> Die hele NEN is een lachertje, al meer dan 4 maanden proberen wij contact te krijgen met de heren van de NEN om mee te kunnen praten over de regels omtrent podia  (_NPR 8020-50_), denk dat het niet heel veel anders is dan de werkwijze omtrent de NPR 8020-13 of doel je op een andere norm?



Daar zal je uitspraak alhier niet veel goeds brengen om mee te praten.

Ik zelf zit vanuit mijn advies achtergrond op juridisch bouwvlak kwa Wabo, Woningwet, bouwbesluit enz geregeld bij symposiums waar de Nen op dit moment kwa constructive voorschriften veel heeft gewijzigd.  

Helaas is in deze beroepsgroep/ tak van sport het financieel, cultureel en politiek gezien nog niet dusdanig uit de hand gelopen dat er geld en middelen naar toe moeten.....

het is wachten op dat voorval,ramp dat men het vanuit wet en regelgeving oplegt...vaak vanuit het rijk met alle gevolgen van dien....

Kijk maar naar het traject voor bouwbesluit 2012....de input vanuit het bedrijfsleven was relatief heel veel klagen en afvalen maar de kar trekken lukt niet omdat regelgeving maken en vaststellen niet de sterkste kant is....bedrijfslieden zijn inventief en zoeken naar kansen in de wetgeving....

Neem van mij aan, wetgeving, normen en praktijkrichtlijnen opstellen is een vak appart en vergt misschien nog meer visie en talent dan dat je op het eerste gezicht zou denken.....

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Je hebt helemaal gelijk het beantwoorden van een email is misschien wat te moelijk voor iemand die ir voor zijn naam zet... Want dat is mijn klacht.

(Geen persoonlijke aanval hoor, je input over dit onderwerp op dit forum beschouw ik als heel leerzaam)

Ze willen wel input, maar willen niet reageren als je wilt mee praten. Hebben toen der tijd die norm gekocht. Het leek ons wel interessant om mee te praten en mee te denken. Maar schijnbaar hebben ze alle kennis al in huis en willen ze geen ervaringen uit de markt.

@ Rinus, zie net dat jij ook in de commissie zit, weet jij een manier om in contact te komen met iemand die wel reageerd?

----------


## rinus bakker

Als je in contact wil komen met een NEN-werkgroep ga je naar de voorzitter of de secretaris.
Daarnaast kun je gewoon het kantoor in Delft bellen.
Die moeten je een naam kunnen geven als je die al niet hebt.

Als jouw toon in die e-mail het "NEN=lachertje-idee" vertoonde heb je kans 
dat men het al meteen in de afvalbak heeft gegooid...

Als de "groentjes" (ontwerpteksten) eenmaal de deur zijn uitgegaan, is het erg ongebruikelijk 
om met de reageerder (soms een paar honderd) om de tafel te gaan zitten.
Nu wek je zelf de indruk het allemaal beter te weten dan die werkgroep.
Toch meestal mensen/bedrijven uit het vak die er gedurende een 1 a 2 jaar 
heel wat tijd, geld (en compromissen) aan besteden om zo'n document te maken.
Dan had je na de eerste Werkgroep-vergadering direct moeten gaan deelnemen,
of zelf dit soort initatief/ven bij "Dat Lachertje" moeten nemen= Tijd en Geld.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Ik heb toen de ontwerptekst geppresenteerd werd een email gestuurd met de vraag of het mogelijk was om mee te denken aan deze norm. In de eerste reactie was men positief, maar daarna nooit meer wat gehoord.

Maar ik begrijp wat je bedoeld, het is inderdaad wat raar als iemand aan het einde van de rit erbij komt zitten. Maar jij gaf zelf aan dat je ervan baalt dat andere partijen niets doen. Als iemand dan wil helpen wordt je als een hoop vuil behandeld.
Maar ik heb er inmiddels vrede mee. Na het lezen van het stuk kwam ik er achter dat er toch al genoeg mensen met veel ervaring in de werkgroep zitten. Denk niet dat ik echt iets zou kunnen toevoegen.
Op een aantal dingen na volgen we het concept na.

Denk niet dat TAO nog reageerd op het topic.

----------


## stainz

Om ook maar even mee te doen aan het afdwalen t.o.v. het originele onderwerp.

Over het algemeen is de ontwikkeling van een norm een zeer ingewikkelde zaak, waar jaren van lobby en vriendjespolitiek aan voorafgaat. Als je echt iets te zeggen wil hebben, moet je zorgen dat je ofwel dusdanig belangrijk bent betreft kennis op gebied van de norm, ofwel financiële of juridische connecties hebt die belangrijk zijn. Dan is het ook nog eens zo dat er dusdanig veel belangen zijn om bepaalde dingen wel of niet in een norm op te nemen dat het vaak nog jaren duurt voor een norm volledig ontwikkeld is en in de praktijk toegepast kan worden. 

Het nadeel van het al dan niet gebruiken / houden aan een norm is dat het niet wettelijk verplicht is, echter als er een ongeluk gebeurd door het niet naleven van een norm, zal dit in de aansprakelijkstelling wel in je nadeel zijn. 
Zeker in ons vak gezien de machinerichtlijn aangeeft geen last te mogen hijsen/heffen boven mensen *mits passende maatregelen...* dan ben je toch weer van normen afhankelijk wat bij ons over het algemeen betekent dat we WLL/2 (=vf*2) hanteren.

----------


## rinus bakker

> Om ook maar even mee te doen aan het afdwalen t.o.v. het originele onderwerp.
> 
> 1) Over het algemeen is de ontwikkeling van een norm een zeer ingewikkelde zaak, 
> 1a) waar jaren van lobby en vriendjespolitiek aan voorafgaat. 
> 2) Als je echt iets te zeggen wil hebben, moet je zorgen dat je ofwel dusdanig belangrijk bent betreft kennis op gebied van de norm, 
> 3) ofwel financiële of juridische connecties hebt die belangrijk zijn. 
> 4) Dan is het ook nog eens zo dat er dusdanig veel belangen zijn om bepaalde dingen wel of niet in een norm op te nemen dat het vaak nog jaren duurt voor een norm volledig ontwikkeld is en in de praktijk toegepast kan worden. 
> 5) Het nadeel van het al dan niet gebruiken / houden aan een norm is dat het niet wettelijk verplicht is, echter als er een ongeluk gebeurd door het niet naleven van een norm, zal dit in de aansprakelijkstelling wel in je nadeel zijn. 
> 6) Zeker in ons vak gezien de machinerichtlijn aangeeft geen last te mogen hijsen/heffen boven mensen *mits passende maatregelen...* dan ben je toch weer van normen afhankelijk wat bij ons over het algemeen betekent dat we WLL/2 (=vf*2) hanteren.



OK als het TAO topic een zachte dood sterft... dan gaan we lekker off-topic.

*Mag de Mod dan ook de naam van het topic aanpassen?
iets als: "Trussbrug vaag-vraag" en "Normen-praat"?
 
*1) Over het algemeen proberen we in normen een heikel of lastig onderwerp tot simpele proprorties terug te brengen.
1a) _uhhhhh ... verklaar je nader._ Norm-makers stoppen er heel veel tijd en geld in en zijn echt niet altijd perse 'vriendjes'.
Als kun je dat wel meer worden door wederzijds respect voor de vasthoudendheid.
2) Gelul is er vaak in overvloed in de sector. Het komt er inderdaad op aan om de onzin daaruit weg te filteren. 
Dus dan moet je ook wel weten waarover je het hebt. 
3) _uhhhhh ... verklaar je nader. Die opmerking snap ik helemaal niets van._
4) Klopt ... als een zwerende vinger. Je kunt ook ónmogelijke' normen opstellen puur als eigenbelang.
Maar normen dienen door alle betrokkenen in de hele sector te worden "afgedekt": fabrikanten, gebruikers, adviseurs. 
Niet alleen 1 groepje - zoals bij bijvoorbeeld de FEM (fabrikanten) gebeurd. 
5) En daar zit m de kneep. In de VS zijn de verzekeraars wakker geworden na het Indianapolis ongeluk. 
Je kunt je daar nu veel moeilijker verzekeren als je je niet aan de beschikbare normen houdt.
(Of je kunt naar een claim fluiten als achteraf blijkt dat je dat niet deed.) 
6) De Machine Richtlijn is in de ArboWet verwerkt, en heeft dus een WETTELIJKE basis. Net als de ArbeidsMiddelen Richtijn. 
Je moet wel heel goed in je schoenen staan om die te ontkennen en dan ook nog vol te houden 
dat je van geen normen of praktijk-richtlijnen weet hebt. Daarbij hoor je die WLL/2 (=vf*2) zeker te erkennen. 
Dan ligt je hoofd op het Hakblok van I-SZW en de Assuradoren.

----------


## stainz

@rinus  
(lijkt me beetje onnodig weer de hele reutemeteut te citeren)

1a) De hele lobby in normen-land (niet specifiek deze branche) maar meer de verschillende normen die in de bouw en industrie van kracht zijn, heeft in mijn ogen de schijn van vriendjespolitiek en dat is in het verleden meerdere malen terecht gebleken. De angst voor vriendjespolitiek en zuid-europese taferelen bij geciteerde kennende zal daarvoor bij deze werkgroep geen sprake van zijn. 

3) _vervolg op 1a)_ Ik weet van specifiek de NEN-7120 (energieprestatie) dat er bij de ontwikkeling een aantal hele dure bedrijfsjuristen en verzekeringsbonzen hebben zitten mieren******. Wat mij betreft horen dat soort mensen niet in een dusdanige werkgroep thuis, maar kennelijk waren de belangen te groot.  

6) de Machine Richtlijn is onderdeel van de Arbowet, echter delen die niet afgedekt worden in deze richtlijn vallen onder normen die geen wettelijke basis hebben maar wel aan de basis van een mogelijke aansprakelijkstelling.

----------


## SPS

> Zeker in ons vak gezien de machinerichtlijn aangeeft geen last te mogen hijsen/heffen boven mensen *mits passende maatregelen...* dan ben je toch weer van normen afhankelijk wat bij ons over het algemeen betekent dat we WLL/2 (=vf*2) hanteren.



Zullen we van dat MITS maar TENZIJ maken??!

Je mag NIET hijsen TENZIJ je maatregelen... en je mag WEL heffen MITS je enz...

Veel gemaakte fout, maar in de rechtszaal maken ze gehakt van je met de verkeerde mits en tenzij......

----------


## secretariaat VVEM

Beste belangstellenden,
Omdat het lastig lijkt contactgegevens te vinden om onze NEN-enthousiastelingen te bereiken, hierbij enige gegevens:

De normcommissie evenementen (wat dat is en hoe dat werkt kan je vinden door naar nen.nl te gaan en dan 'normcommissie evenementen' in te toetsen) kan je bereiken via de secretaris bij het NEN: Monique Bosboom.

Werkgroep 1 behandelt constructieve aspecten, en houdt zich voornamelijk bezig met riggingonderwerpen. Voorzitter van de werkgroep is Gert Jan van Frontline Rigging.
Werkgroep 2 behandelt elektrotechnische aspecten en wordt voorgezeten door Marco van Ampco Flashlight.
Werkgroep 4 gaat over podiumconstructies en heeft als voorzitter Eddie van Stageco.

De personen die deze mensen kennen weten hen wel te vinden; anderen kunnen mij benaderen voor meer gegevens als het niet op een andere manier lukt.

Dus wie mee wil doen: meld je! Het is niet zo eng en de beste manier om met je kennis om te gaan is die te delen.
Groet! Willem

----------


## YuriZ

> Back on topic:
> _Wat gaat TAO doen met die "loopbrug-op-veel-pootjes"?_



Helaas niet echt een goed advies gekregen, Misschien heeft iedereen zich ook teveel bezig gehouden met wat voor truss het zou  moet zijn, belastingen etc. Dat snappen we allemaal wel, en dat zullen we ook moeten uitrekenen.

Dit is de originele vraag:

_Weet iemand wat de mogelijkheden zijn om zoiets te realiseren? Zou een valbeveliging afdoende zijn, kunnen we er een brug overheen leggen (steigermateriaal) zonder leuning?
_
Helaas nog niet echt bruikbare tips gekregen. 
MusicXtra die heeft wel de spijker op de kop geslagen




> _Kom op, we hoeven niet iedere simpele vraag moeilijker te maken dan het eigenlijk is?_







> _
> Volgens mij is de vraag heel simpel, TS wil gewoon weten wat de makkelijkste manier is om een brug te creëren en of een valbeveiliging voldoende is of dat er een leuning op moet.
> Of de rest van de constructie sterk genoeg is voor het doel is voor beantwoording van de vraag niet van belang._





Enige detail is dat men dus juist GEEN leuning wil. en wat voor valbeveiliging dan te gebruiken..

----------


## stainz

@SPS
taalfout, al die moeilijke mitsen en tenzij's ook altijd ;-) Kan beter zeggen: hijsen boven personen MOETEN we passende maatregelen nemen. (Bedankt voor uw oplettendheid)

@YuriZ
Ben het wel deels met je eens, alleen denk gezien een aantal reacties dat er bepaalde wrijvingen zijn zo nu en dan tussen TAO en bedrijven die in de jaarbeurs te gast zijn. Neemt niet weg dat het een beetje flauw is.

Denk dat er grofweg een aantal opties zijn:
- Ladder of hoogwerker gebruiken wanneer het nodig is.
- klimmen over de truss (uitrekenen + belastingstabel erbij, eventueel extra poten/takels)
- catwalk maken boven op/boven de truss 
_alleen rustend op de truss, deels op de truss/deels aan takels, volledig aan takels_ (Wederom uitrekenen + tabellen erbij)

Denk dat je er nu zelf verder wel uitkomt

----------


## YuriZ

@ stainz; dank je wel! we gaan er wel uit komen, heb inmiddels al wel wat bruikbare tips gekregen. 

De wrijvingen snap ik ook wel, ook wij zijn aan een contract verbonden, wat voor de standbouwers en andere bouwers soms nogal wat kosten met zich meebrengt! 

allen bedankt.

----------


## rinus bakker

Dan zal het aan mij liggen dat ik van het oorspronkelijk beschreven probleem nog steeds niet veel snap.
Maar dat is ook niet meer nodig.

En dus een bedankje aan Willem van de VVEM, 
dan hoef ik ook verder niks meer kwijt! 
 :Cool:

----------


## stainz

Agh rinus, er zijn toch altijd 3 oplossingen als je moet bedenken hoe je een beamer of wat voor armatuur dan ook moet bereiken als deze op hoogte in een truss hangt..

- hoogwerker/ladder
- catwalk
- klimmen over truss

(en een 4e eventueel een IRATA mannetje aan een touw laten zakken, maar dan zal je toch wel weer een hoogwerker/ladder of catwalk nodig hebben)

----------


## kokkie

Wederom is het weer gebleken dat het probleem nooit is: "Is hier over nagedacht?", maar altijd: "Wie heeft hier over nagedacht?"

----------


## rinus bakker

En natuurlijk ook:
- wie kun je hier _breed+lang én voor weinig_ over laten nadenken...

----------

